# Garnet Pro 200 "Super" Low Volume Output



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello,

I have been jamming with some guys with a Garnet Pro 200 "Super" model LB200S that has a lot lower volume output then I would expect from a 50 watt EL34 amp. I have found that the master volume is a push/pull knob and that there is more volume when its pulled out, but otherwise I would feel comfortable playing this amp all on 10 in my basement and not expect the neighbours complaining. Any one experience this? I have sent Garnet a request for a schematic on this amp so I can try to trace the problem down. Also, all tubes have been swapped out for known good ones.

Thanks,

David Cole


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Does it have any kind of FX return or "power amp in" jack? If so, try plugging in there and see what happens to the level.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I have most of the Garnet schematics, I'll check for the LB200S tonight and scan it if I have it, send it to you.

I don't know about the LB200S, but I have an LB200 and I don't get it past 2 without my ears bleeding in a normal sized room. 1 is even too loud really.
The pots are "pull bright" on mine, might be the same on the S.
It's been a long, long time since I had it out on a gig, but I sort of remember it being around 1/2 way on the dial or a little less for the average.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

That amp is more than 50 watts, no? It should be ridiculously loud.

TG


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

It has Echo In/Out and Slave/Monitor Outputs



jb welder said:


> Does it have any kind of FX return or "power amp in" jack? If so, try plugging in there and see what happens to the level.


----------



## Rski (Dec 28, 2013)

My best guess is if the power amp has a insert, some how the preamp link has to be broken upon insert. If that jack is a quarter inch type, most likely the tip has aset of points that break the link, previously mentioned. 

If that contact point is dirty causing a signal loss, simply jam a plug in/out see if the volume situation improves, if so, then those contact points are the issue.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got the schematics but I can't post pictures anymore. 

you guys were right, the pre-amp output run through the echo in/out jacks before the master volume


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

So after looking at the schematic and putzing around, this amp is loud now. Nothing was particularly wrong, just operator error. I replaced the one 12AU7 that is inline with the other pre-amp tubes with a 12AX7 and there is pre-amp gain for miles on this thing. I really like this amp and can't wait to play it with the band next time now that I found the "Fire Breathing Dragon" knob. Why is there no indication on the faceplate that the master volume knob has a pull function?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Good to hear you got it working right! Here are those schematics you sent:
P.S. the echo in/out jacks appear to be drawn wrong, there is no way to get a "send' signal using the loop the way it is drawn.


----------



## n204576 (Mar 17, 2010)

dcole said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been jamming with some guys with a Garnet Pro 200 "Super" model LB200S that has a lot lower volume output then I would expect from a 50 watt EL34 amp. I have found that the master volume is a push/pull knob and that there is more volume when its pulled out, but otherwise I would feel comfortable playing this amp all on 10 in my basement and not expect the neighbours complaining. Any one experience this? I have sent Garnet a request for a schematic on this amp so I can try to trace the problem down. Also, all tubes have been swapped out for known good ones.
> 
> ...



Dave, I have a LB Pro 200 S. What tubes are in yours? Mine uses 3 12ax7s and 2 EL34s. 

Dave Robinson


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Those echo jacks are definitely drawn parallel but do work is a in/out pair.

Dave, 

I have the model as per the schematics above. There are 2 12AX7's and 2 12AU7's. With the master volume pulled and a 12AU7 in its proper spot amongst the 3 pre-amp tubes, there is a really nice old school crunch for playing chords with. It you replace that 12AU7 with a 12AX7, the amp is now a fire breathing dragon, just awesome but what an inefficient use of tubes. Half a 12AX7 is unused and half a 12AU7 is unused. Thats probably why they went to the 3 12AX7's instead.

P.S. Random Thought - I really like this amp but I don't know if I'd say it blows Marshalls away like others say. They are both awesome amps and I would love to own both.


----------



## handen (Jan 26, 2014)

I purchased a Pro 200 Super head from a surplus sale last year for the stupid low price of $50! The kind of luck that you only hear about in myth and legend is still out there apparently... Anyway, I didn't even know until I stumbled onto this thread yesterday while searching for the schematics that the master volume pot pulls out!? What?! So I hastily ran over to the amp, sure enough it pulls out, but when I plug my guitar in there is no discernibly audible difference in tone between the in/out mode of the switch. Nothing. Both sound the same. Do I have to be plugged into the bright jack, with the bright rocker on, or anything odd like that? I swear I tried every combination of switches while pulling and pushing on that knob but it doesn't seem to do anything at all... I'm currently running it with two vintage EL34s and four miscellaneous 12AX7s because the 12AU7 in that position was seriously limiting its overdrive capability, precisely as mentioned in the thread. I wouldn't say it's a Marshall killer by any means but it sure can chug away at the kind of stoner rock stuff I'm into.

Anyway, when I realized this thread had only been posted five days ago I figured I should probably sign up. So hi!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Might have to take it in to a tech to check out. There should be a drastic change in the volume output when you pull the knob out.


----------



## handen (Jan 26, 2014)

dcole said:


> Might have to take it in to a tech to check out. There should be a drastic change in the volume output when you pull the knob out.


 That I can do. I assume the wiring diagram on the last page shows how it should be hooked up? I'm not so good at deciphering heads or tails from electronics diagrams, but if it's in there I'll have my guy see what he can do.


----------



## Tyler Savage (Nov 16, 2009)

One thing I screwed up immediately with garnets is the main speaker jack is usually an unlabeled 4 ohms and many jerks (me) have a 16 ohm marshall cab. learned that lesson the sad way. plug these into a 4 ohm speaker source and ma-aaan you have some volume.


----------

